
Bivvy - erickflorezny
https://www.bivvyapp.com
======
pedalpete
A site listing campsights that is behind a login wall. Is that intentional?
What's the logic?

This is publicly available information.
[https://www.google.com.au/maps/search/Palm+Springs,+CA,+Unit...](https://www.google.com.au/maps/search/Palm+Springs,+CA,+United+States+campsites/@33.7713947,-116.7050604,11z/data=!3m1!4b1)

You're competing with Google, you put up a massive barrier to anybody coming
to your site, or even your site being found by search engines.

Step 1, make something useful

Step 2, don't shoot yourself in the foot by turning away users

